# Alma Deutscher revisited



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"A ten-year-old musical prodigy has become the youngest British composer signed by an agent after writing her first full-length opera.

Alma Deutscher has been snapped up by Askonas Holt, the classical music agency, after the expert who talent-spotted a young Sir Simon Rattle realised her potential."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12083537/10-year-old-music-prodigy-becomes-youngest-signed-to-agent.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Already posted earlier in the existing thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/22087-alma-deutscher-14.html#post996636

Do we really need yet another thread on her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

Ken, if I ever need to make a big pot of stew, you're in charge of stirring.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

..........................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if she'll beat Mozart to her first recording contract.

Anyway, I like her. Pure socialist realism.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope that poor kid is completely unaware of the attention she gets on this forum. Next thing you know she'll have her own reality TV series called "Keeping Up with the Deutschers." Or will it be "Fallen Idol"?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I look forward to her new modern opera. I said it before, young Alma D. will become a highly successful and artistically important contemporary composer of our times today, as evident by Sir Simon Rattle who has already given his support.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

....She killed Pierre Boulez. Nobody can convince me otherwise.
Someone call for help, I'm going crazy.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I look forward to her new modern opera. I said it before, young Alma D. will become a highly successful and artistically important contemporary composer of our times today, as evident by *Sir Simon Rattle who has already given his suppor*t.


When I think of other modern composers Rattle has given his support to, the thought does not fill me with confidence!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ....She killed Pierre Boulez. Nobody can convince me otherwise.
> Someone call for help, I'm going crazy.


...and then completed his requiem. That would make a great movie.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I hope that poor kid is completely unaware of the attention she gets on this forum.


One can always hope, I suppose, but I believe that all professional musicians observe comments about them on this forum with the same avidity and concern with which a day trader monitors stock prices. That's part of what gives our posting here such a high degree of importance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

She's young, new, modern, contemporary and important. 

Can we stop now?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

DavidA said:


> When I think of other modern composers Rattle has given his support to, the thought does not fill me with confidence!


That article doesn't actually say anything about Rattle supporting her.

I did however find this article (German) which says Rattle is aware of her and would like to meet her: http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischtes/article206708553/Ein-Wunderkind-namens-Alma.html

I wonder who her composition teacher is.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidA said:


> When I think of other modern composers Rattle has given his support to, the thought does not fill me with confidence!


I must admit I found your comment quite hilarious.


----------

